
What You Do with Two-Thirds of the World’s Jets When They Can’t Fly - eplanit
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2020-04-16/coronavirus-travel-what-happens-to-planes-grounded-by-covid-19
======
ornornor
> IATA said it asked governments to cut parking fees, which usually account
> for less than 2% of airport revenue in a normal year

Just consider it a “checked in luggage charge“, or an “extra legroom Seat
charge“ :)

------
ornornor
[http://archive.is/qRDZQ](http://archive.is/qRDZQ)

